
Designing a 3D API for the browser - ph0rque
http://o3d.blogspot.com/2009/04/designing-3d-api-for-browser.html
======
windsurfer
What's wrong with VRML (made in 1995), apart from the fact that it never took
off?

~~~
wmf
Does VRML support scripting and shaders? I think there has been some
advancement in 3D since 1997.

